# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Just realized I posted this in the wrong spot --- no idea how to move it --My husband and I will be in Las Vegas for 4 days in March. We're staying at the Bellagio. Any advice on where to eat, things

## ckoretsky

Just realized I posted this in the wrong spot --- no idea how to move it --

My husband and I will be in Las Vegas for 4 days in March. We're staying at the Bellagio. Any advice on where to eat, things to do, etc.? I've been to Vegas a couple of times, had a very nice meal at Picasso last time and enjoyed "O". My husband has never been to Vegas, and is a little concerned about it being such a "not St Barth's"place. Well, yes, I agree, but I'm trying to convince him that there will be good eats and some sunshine to make being there fun in spite of it not being St. Barth's. :-)

Thanks!

----------


## rwh1949

CK, 
Picasso is good, Le Cirque (located also at Bellagio) is GREAT.  You must, however make your reservations very soon.  Also Rao's across the street at Caesar's is reputed to be good.  For a change of pace you might try another unique, but very good, place:  Lawry's,
Lawry's Vegas , a short cab ride from the Bellagio.

If you haven't seen it, Le Reve at the Wynn is a very good show.  Also, as you know, you cannot go wrong with "O".

----------


## MIke R

Lawrys is amazing...best Prime Rib I have ever had period...Raos is good

----------


## ckoretsky

Thanks!!!

----------

